# NSW state sponsorship-Enrolled Nurse



## yoree (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi , 

I have applied for nsw state sponsorship 190 visa on 26 june with 60 points . I havent received invitation yet. Anyone else received for enrolled nurse?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I dont think anyone has received any invitations from NSW after new Fin. Year (starting 1st july this year). Many people are waiting.


----------



## yoree (Aug 13, 2015)

I checked on immigration website .. NSW has issued 75 sponsorship


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

yoree said:


> I checked on immigration website .. NSW has issued 75 sponsorship


Which section of the site have you checked. Please let us know


----------



## yoree (Aug 13, 2015)

I am not able to add link as m a new user , so when u go on immi site to log in into skill slelect , scroll down and then go to invitation round , then state and territory nominations and then you will be able to see there that from july 2015 they issued 75 nominations.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

yoree said:


> I am not able to add link as m a new user , so when u go on immi site to log in into skill slelect , scroll down and then go to invitation round , then state and territory nominations and then you will be able to see there that from july 2015 they issued 75 nominations.


those are nominations are from previous financial year selections (pre-july 1st 2015).


----------



## yoree (Aug 13, 2015)

Yes , but there are two section dear , one shows from 2014 to 2015 and the next one is july 2015 . I knw , it has been reset from july and if u check it states july 2015 75 nominated


----------



## amarsran19 (Jan 18, 2016)

hello Yoree,
I am preparing to submit EOI as enrolled nurse for NSW state sponsorship.can you please reply how long you waited to get an invitation.


----------



## Roxane Rana (May 17, 2016)

I am an Enolled nurse with 60 points including state nomination point. When I went to the migration agent they said that getting invitation for190 visa NSW for Enrolled Nurse is like playing a lotto. Is that true? Could someone please help me how they applied for this visa, were they successful, how long does it take. Thank you 😄


----------



## Iana Christine (Aug 7, 2016)

Getting a 190 invitation is possible! I got mine last year. So don't be scared and go for it! You have nothing to lose if you at least try. Good luck to everyone applying for this visa.


----------



## mansawant (Oct 23, 2011)

amarsran19 said:


> hello Yoree,
> I am preparing to submit EOI as enrolled nurse for NSW state sponsorship.can you please reply how long you waited to get an invitation.


Hi Amarsran19,

Have you submitted EOI and received invitation?

Thanks...

Mansawant


----------

